# Looking for Easy and cheap Portable keg cooler



## Fendercaster (6/7/16)

As the title suggests i am looking at making something to put a single keg in possibly 2. Ice it up. Put my portable gas on it and my pluto gun. 
A wheely bin or the likes looks like a popular choice but looking for any other ideas. Pref something that can hold a chill over a weekend with a little ice top up.
Cheers in advance.


----------



## earle (6/7/16)

I have this which works well but is a bit bulky to pack when you've got lots of other stuff.







I'm looking at making something less bulky using a 60L plastic drum like this.






The drum is about 400mm diameter. My plan is to put a tube of about 300mm into the drum and then fill between the 2 with expanding foam for insulation. The inner tube will be big enough for a corny and ice.. The drum is only 600mm tall so will just need to work out a cap or lid of some type for both insulation and access. 300mm poly pipe would be ideal for the inner tube but a full length is very expensive so I'm on the lookout for an off cut.


----------



## buckerooni (6/7/16)

Would a jockey box with keg storage underneath be an option? That is - jockey box on top of the kegs that would be stackable - being able to remove jockey box from the storage for easier transportation. just a thought.


----------



## Dickster86 (8/8/16)

I'm currently in the process of making one. I'm going to post something up shortly about the build with step by step instructions, parts list and photos. But i was able to find one of those old McDonalds team sports coolers. Fits a 9.5L Keg, a 400 gram CO2 Cylinder (mounted in a 90mm stormwater tube housing) as well as all the hosing, regulator, etc, etc (and an ef load of ice obviously)


----------



## buckerooni (8/8/16)

the OP did mention a 2 keg preference, but for a 9.5ltr I also did a very similar thing to dickster, and also upgraded to a sodastream bottle mounted in some PVC pipe. As there are now better alternatives to the 16g CO2 keg king mini regs (that actually work) you may able to get a good working little system.





for 2 kegs or more, I'd be thinking real hard about a jockey box setup. should be lighter, more scalable and pour a colder beer.


----------



## brocasarea (13/9/16)

I'd grab some coldroom panel offcuts. They come in a standard length so usually have to be trimmed. There's always bits leftover. I see them on Gumtree occasionally but refrigeration companies always have them. They come in 75mm and 100mm from memory.

I used to work for a refrigeration company and we'd make ridiculously sized eskies out of them. Everyone had at least one of these things. They were good too. There'd still be left over ice after 2 days in sunny far north Queensland.

All you need after that is a goodly amount of silicone, some aluminium angle and channel. They have a pretty good aluminum skin on them too so you can mount castors and what not on them.


----------



## malt junkie (13/9/16)

300mm storm pipe if you can trip over some, does a nice job. Check the other portable setup threads for ideas (there are lots).


----------

